# "Premium dog food by Ol' Roy"



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Now those are words you'd never expect to hear, LOL.

So I'm sitting here with the newspaper ads in front of me, and on the front of the Wal-Mart flyer there's an ad for "Pure Balance, premium dog food by Ol' Roy, the best ingredients plain and simple, no corn, wheat, or soy, real chicken or lamb as the first ingredient, no fillers, artificial flavors or artificial preservatives" $16.60 for 15 pounds. 

Hmm. It would be nice to have a Diamond Naturals-quality food available locally, so I'm hoping it's comparable. Has anyone seen an ingredient list yet? Who manufactures Ol' Roy?

Found this: http://news.walmart.com/news-archiv...rst-ultra-premium-dog-food-brand-pure-balance
I guess the lamb formula costs more. And still no ingredient list.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, I am behind the times . It's already on dogfoodadvisor: http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/pure-balance-dog-food/
3.5 stars. Average but not terrible. Manufactured by Mars. Huh. I don't know if I'll buy it but at least people will have a halfway decent choice available at Wal-Mart. Any other thoughts?


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

The prices are more then what I pay for the Diamond Naturals chicken and rice for $29.00 for 40 lbs and lamb and rice $32.99 for 40 lbs at Tractor Supply.

•Chicken & Brown Rice◦First ingredient is real chicken
◦No corn, wheat or soy
◦No fillers, artificial flavors or preservatives
◦Supports vision health
◦Supports heart health and immunity
◦Bag sizes available and retail price:■5 lb ($6.78)
■15 lb ($16.60)
■30 lb ($31.88)


•Lamb & Brown Rice◦First ingredient is real lamb
◦No corn, wheat or soy
◦No fillers, artificial flavors or preservatives
◦Supports vision health
◦Supports heart health and immunity
◦Bag sizes available and retail price:■5 lb ($8.47)
■15 lb ($21.47)
■30 lb ($39.88)


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Pretty cool. It seems just slightly better than Nutrish Just 6 or Purina One Beyond, which are what I normally recommend if someone just refuses to get their food anywhere but at Wal-Mart. I've fed them both in a pinch before. It seems like it's a little less expensive, too. Which is always important for avoiding sticker shock when someone is just beginning to learn about foods. If it's only slightly more than what they're already feeding, they're less likely to look at it like some insane luxury that's out of the reach of ordinary people. Newman's Own Organics was always an option but it's just so expensive compared to the other Wal-Mart brands, people look at you like you're bonkers when they see the price.

What I think is especially cool about this, is that it means they're noticed a demand for more nutritious foods. I mean, Wal-Mart doesn't really tend to take chances on products that aren't going to sell well. Looks like people are beginning to demand reasonably priced, quality foods. The norm seems to be shifting, if only slightly. 



Bear2010 said:


> The prices are more then what I pay for the Diamond Naturals chicken and rice for $29.00 for 40 lbs and lamb and rice $32.99 for 40 lbs at Tractor Supply.


Of course it is. But many people are resistant to going out of their way to find their dog's food. This is a good option for them. I know I started out thinking I would never have access to premium foods and settled on Purina One when I first had Sydney. This is a fair amount better quality starting point. Eventually I found a Tractor Supply and everything improved from there, but until a person is willing to take that step, I'm glad to know they can find good alternatives at places they are going to shop anyway. I might be able to convince a very resistant relative of mine to upgrade to this...they've been feeding the normal 'Ol Roy for years.


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

kafkabeetle said:


> Pretty cool. It seems just slightly better than Nutrish Just 6 or Purina One Beyond, which are what I normally recommend if someone just refuses to get their food anywhere but at Wal-Mart. I've fed them both in a pinch before. It seems like it's a little less expensive, too. Which is always important for avoiding sticker shock when someone is just beginning to learn about foods. If it's only slightly more than what they're already feeding, they're less likely to look at it like some insane luxury that's out of the reach of ordinary people. Newman's Own Organics was always an option but it's just so expensive compared to the other Wal-Mart brands, people look at you like you're bonkers when they see the price.
> 
> What I think is especially cool about this, is that it means they're noticed a demand for more nutritious foods. I mean, Wal-Mart doesn't really tend to take chances on products that aren't going to sell well. Looks like people are beginning to demand reasonably priced, quality foods. The norm seems to be shifting, if only slightly.
> 
> ...


Well sure,looking at it as a convenience stand point its a very encouraging step from Walmart.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Willowy said:


> Well, I am behind the times . It's already on dogfoodadvisor: http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/pure-balance-dog-food/
> 3.5 stars. Average but not terrible. Manufactured by Mars. Huh. I don't know if I'll buy it but at least people will have a halfway decent choice available at Wal-Mart. Any other thoughts?


It's better than any other pet food at Wal Mart, for sure! Nutrish Just 6 and Purina One Beyond both have vitamin K in them, which is linked, I believe, to liver toxicity. Wal Mart is finally answering to the segment of their clientele base that is more educated, regarding pet nutrition.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

georgiapeach said:


> Nutrish Just 6 and Purina One Beyond both have vitamin K in them, which is linked, I believe, to liver toxicity.


Well, only synthetic vitamin K, called menadione. They very well may contain it, but so did most of the other brands available at Wal-Mart. I figured they were the meatiest foods available there so that's why I would suggest them.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Actually, this is pretty exciting. My MIL will take me to PetSmart to by Kabota food, but she thinks it's absurd and that paying for TOTW or Blue when I could pay 1/3 as much for Ol' Roy is just wasteful. And she adores Kabota. If she had a dog, this would be the best thing it would get and it's certainly better than regular Ol' Roy or beneful.


----------

